# Service Manual for 3.5se?



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

Has anyone got there hands on a service manual for the 3.5.
I am trying to buy some energy suspension bushings and need all of the specs I can get.

Thanks in advance

LL


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I might be able to send you the page you want. Front, Rear, both?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2003)

Both please. You are a lifesaver. Thanks


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Hey Lee, what's up?
This is Alex...

Have you gone to Kinney's yet?

What's up with the bushings?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2003)

Hey Alex!

Going to Kinney's end of next week if I'm not in Houston again.

Re: Bushings
I put the Stillen RSB on and I saw a post about bushings and thought HMMMMMM I could get the Energy Sway bar kit if I knew the bushing sizes. Put them on yesterday and it helped some. You know me I like it glued to the road. I want to replace all of the bushings with Energy. Ours are sooooo family car soft. Ha


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

LEEL said:


> *Hey Alex!
> 
> Ours are sooooo family car soft. Ha *


Ah yes, so true [sigh] 

Anyways good luck at Kinney's.
Post up some pics when you can...


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

This link may help you out Click Here


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you.

This is what I was looking for. You da man SlvrStrk


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

SlvrStrk said:


> *This link may help you out Click Here *


Thank you!!!!  

Been looking for that!


----------

